# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ide : Pse nuk behet nje ndarje nenforumesh?

## Apollyon

Ka shum pjesmarres  ne forum qe skan deshire te lexojne neper temat e nenforumit islam/katolik sharje edhe fyerje, here nga njerez qe futen te shajn islamiket/katoliket edhe here jan po vete myslimanet/katoliket te cilet drejtohen me fjalore vulgare. Ndaj do propozoja nje ndarje te nenforumit fetar qe mos te dale ne "*Postimet e reja.*" Nese dikush ka deshire te shkruaj tek nenforumi fetar, le ta klikoje tek "*Besimet Fetare*" edhe te hyje aty. Ne te tille menyre shmangen sharjet edhe ofendimet neper tema fetare (te cilat kohet e fundit jan bere teper acaruese). *Sepse dikush qe rastesisht hyn ne te tilla tema, edhe sja ka idene e besimit fetar, hyn per te vetmin fakt qe ajo teme i doli perpara syve, edhe e klikoi,  detyrimisht lindin sherret edhe shamatat ndermjet forumisteve*, ndaj propozoj qe ky nenforum te ndahet nga *postimet e reja*, edhe te qendroje i hapur per te gjith forumistet, por e vetmja menyre per te hyre aty, te jete duke klikuar tek nenforumi "Besimet Fetare" . Ne te tille menyre mund te shmangen te gjitha sharjet edhe ofendimet drejtuar besimtareve edhe anasjelltas. 

Ps; Kjo eshte dicka qe mund te realizohet nga Admini forumit, sepse eshte nje opsion qe e ben te mundur kte gje. Ndaj nese Admini e merr parasysh kerkesen edhe nese e sheh te arsyeshme, le te behet kjo gje, por me pare te merren edhe mendimet e antareve te tjere, sepse un e hodha thjeshte si ide sepse jam acaruar se tepermi duke u provokuar nga njerez qe mund te me shkaktojne perjashtim nga forumi nese ju kthehem ashtu sic e meritojne.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kjo metodë është përdorur edhe më parë për forumin e padoganës. Nuk ka pse të bëhet ndarje forumesh thjesht postimet e bëra në forumet e komuniteteve fetare të mos shfaqen tek postimet e reja.



Mjafton të binden administratorët  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

*Jam shume dakort!* 

Temat fetare duhet te hiqen nga postimet e reja, vetem sherr krijojne, plus qe lexo shume çudira a.k.a idiotësira në to. Kush është i interesuar, le të bëjë abonim special për to.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Kjo metodë është përdorur edhe më parë për forumin e padoganës. Nuk ka pse të bëhet ndarje forumesh thjesht postimet e bëra në forumet e komuniteteve fetare të mos shfaqen tek postimet e reja.
> 
> 
> 
> Mjafton të binden administratorët


Kjo eshte idea, qe te mos shfaqen tek opsioni "Postime te Reja".

----------


## mia@

Jo mo se s'bejne dot pa ne ata. Ata per ne i hapin temat lol qe te na futin ne rrugen e Zotit ne te cilin ata besojne. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Jo mo se s'bejne dot pa ne ata. Ata per ne i hapin temat lol qe te na futin ne rrugen e Zotit ne te cilin ata besojne.


jam plotesisht dakort me Dean  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

> Jo mo se s'bejne dot pa ne ata. Ata per ne i hapin temat lol qe te na futin ne rrugen e Zotit ne te cilin ata besojne.


Ashtu sic flitet ne ato tema, ne debatet qe behen aty, vetem sa na largojne akoma me shume nga rruga zotit, sidomos nga temat fetare ne forum! *Ndaj edhe ato tema duhet te kene nje rendesi te vecante* edhe te mos ju bien ne sy cdo lloj antari qe sja ka haberin cfar shkruan.
Ka antare qe futen vetem per te ofenduar ne ato tema, ndaj edhe nuk mund te behet nje debat serioz me te tille njerez sepse kercet ofendimi direkte.

----------


## mia@

Sinqerisht, ndonjehere kur futem ne ndonje teme fetare futem pa e pare se kush e ka hapur dhe ku eshte hapur. Pra e trajtoj si nje problem social temen dhe jo fetar. Meqe ata bezdisen nga nderhyrjet tona, do ishte gje e mire ky opsioni qe rekomandon ti Apollyon.

----------


## Apollyon

Besoj se do ishte me mire per te gjith. Shum sharje edhe ofendime ne ato tema do shmangeshin.

----------


## Albo

Ju po propozoni "te mos me dalin tema te reja nga ato forume qe nuk me pelqejne mua" qe edhe pse mund te jete e realizueshme teknikisht, eshte parimisht e papranueshme. Sic ke te drejten ti te shkruash ne nje forum qe te pelqen pasi ke interes, sic mund te jete forumi i futbollit, ashtu ka edhe ai besimtari te drejten qe te gjeje temat e forumit te tij te renditura tek postimet e reja.

Forumi shqiptar, ndryshe nga shume media te tjera shqiptare, respekton te drejten e shqiptareve per te besuar ne Zot dhe per te praktikuar besimin e tyre. Nese nuk deshiron te lexosh temat fetare mos kliko mbi temat kur te dalin ne liste, ose mos i vizito fare ato forume.

Albo

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ju po propozoni "te mos me dalin tema te reja nga ato forume qe nuk me pelqejne mua" qe edhe pse mund te jete e realizueshme teknikisht, eshte parimisht e papranueshme. Sic ke te drejten ti te shkruash ne nje forum qe te pelqen pasi ke interes, sic mund te jete forumi i futbollit, ashtu ka edhe ai besimtari te drejten qe te gjeje temat e forumit te tij te renditura tek postimet e reja.
> 
> Forumi shqiptar, ndryshe nga shume media te tjera shqiptare, respekton te drejten e shqiptareve per te besuar ne Zot dhe per te praktikuar besimin e tyre. Nese nuk deshiron te lexosh temat fetare mos kliko mbi temat kur te dalin ne liste, ose mos i vizito fare ato forume.
> 
> Albo



Rrespekte i nderuar Albo . . . e qmoj shumë këtë mendim , vendim tëndin .
Edhe une do ju preferoja që mos të vizitoni temat fetare të cilat ju duken që janë të pakëndshme . . . por edhe do iu preferoja të tjerëve mos të përdorin fyerje gjatë postimeve dhe në vend të fyerjeve të vënë mendime dhe fakte me bazë sepse kur flitet për fe duhesh të kesh fakte. Edhe një herë Rrespekte Albo.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Apollyon

> Ju po propozoni "te mos me dalin tema te reja nga ato forume qe nuk me pelqejne mua" qe edhe pse mund te jete e realizueshme teknikisht, eshte parimisht e papranueshme. Sic ke te drejten ti te shkruash ne nje forum qe te pelqen pasi ke interes, sic mund te jete forumi i futbollit, ashtu ka edhe ai besimtari te drejten qe te gjeje temat e forumit te tij te renditura tek postimet e reja.
> 
> Forumi shqiptar, ndryshe nga shume media te tjera shqiptare, respekton te drejten e shqiptareve per te besuar ne Zot dhe per te praktikuar besimin e tyre. Nese nuk deshiron te lexosh temat fetare mos kliko mbi temat kur te dalin ne liste, ose mos i vizito fare ato forume.
> 
> Albo


Albo, atehere menyra me e mire, eshte te shtoni disa moderator ne temat fetare.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Forumi eshte krijuar qe te jete i hapure per te gjithe per te shprehur mendimet e tyre per gjera qe ata mendojne se jane me rendesi per te postuar dhe edhe Forumi Bota Shpirterore ka nje rendesi te veçant ne forum
Nuk do te thoja te behen keto ndarje pershkake te disa individeve te cilet jane shume te pakte ne numer dhe per kete nuk bene te ndeshkohen anetaret e devotshem te cilet pa marre parasysh Besimin qe i takojne ata sjellin gjera shume me rendesi per besimin e tyre 
Nuk bene aspake ti mohet kjo gje pasi liria e shprehejes i takon gjithkujt ne forum 
Nese ndokujt nuk i pelqen kjo pjese e forumit eshte shume e tjeshte mos ta vizitojn fare kete pjese nese i pengon pasi ka shume alternativa te tjera ne forum per çdo gje qe ke nevoje te mesosh 
Prandaj edhe kjo pjese per dike eshte shume e rendesishme*

----------


## strange

> Albo, atehere menyra me e mire, eshte te shtoni disa moderator ne temat fetare.



Këtu pajtohem me ty, se ka pak moderatorë për te fshire postimet e tua te xfiles, [Perla](kishe moderatore), dea_07 etj. etj. ne vendet e gabuara.





> Ju po propozoni "te mos me dalin tema te reja nga ato forume qe nuk me pelqejne mua" qe edhe pse mund te jete e realizueshme teknikisht, eshte parimisht e papranueshme. Sic ke te drejten ti te shkruash ne nje forum qe te pelqen pasi ke interes, sic mund te jete forumi i futbollit, ashtu ka edhe ai besimtari te drejten qe te gjeje temat e forumit te tij te renditura tek postimet e reja.
> 
> Forumi shqiptar, ndryshe nga shume media te tjera shqiptare, respekton te drejten e shqiptareve per te besuar ne Zot dhe per te praktikuar besimin e tyre. Nese nuk deshiron te lexosh temat fetare mos kliko mbi temat kur te dalin ne liste, ose mos i vizito fare ato forume.
> 
> Albo



Respekt për Ju Albo. 
E sa për këta te tjerët, janë te paafte te kontrollojnë veten, kështu qe kërkojnë ndihmen e moderatorit ti ndalojnë ata. Jan për te ardhur keq.

----------


## Milkway

> Albo, atehere menyra me e mire, eshte te shtoni disa moderator ne temat fetare.


Edhe une kam quar nje kerkes te till per shtim te mod. por sgjejne nje te till sidomos tek toleranca fetare .

----------


## Apollyon

> Këtu pajtohem me ty, se ka pak moderatorë për te fshire *postimet e tua* te xfiles, [Perla](kishe moderatore), dea_07 etj. etj. ne vendet e gabuara.


E pra, se ato sharjet qe na beni ju neper tema, sic ishte te ajo tema "Kush jan te mallkuarit" qe ai/ajo *buja_20 me kishte qujt qelbsire*, ky nuk eshte ofendim? Si duket i ka bere mami ndonje qelbsire atij qe e ka zakon te ofendoje.. 

Here tjeter qe ta kini te qarte, kush do me ofendoje kam per ta shajt me liste dasme. Ikni qani te Albo pastaj.

----------


## strange

Ku s'ka pula mos ben ishhh, themi ne nga Kosova  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Këtu pajtohem me ty, se ka pak moderatorë për te fshire postimet e tua te xfiles, *[Perla](kishe moderatore)*, dea_07 etj. etj. ne vendet e gabuara.


Si ishte kjo , nuk e kuptova ?

----------


## Apollyon

> Ku s'ka pula mos ben ishhh, themi ne nga Kosova


Se ca thua ti nga Kosova sme intereson shume! Kujdesi me ofendimet kaq di tju them, se kam toleruar sa ska ku shkon me!

----------


## [Perla]

> ah sikur ta kisha forumin ne dor


Shprehet nje besimtar ne nje teme diskutimi ne tolerance fetare ...

----------

